# Posers? Us?



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Sorry I know the quality is a bit iffy but I took this on my phone camera. Two of the babies with their mum were being such posers for the camera I wondered if I should be thinking about getting them some catalogue work??


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

awwwww how cute

how'd you get them to pose?


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

reeeeka said:


> how'd you get them to pose?


Funnily enough, I didn't - I just walked into the room and there they all were and I couldn't resist taking a quick snap. I wiggled my fingers in the air to get their attention but other than that they were just sat there surveying their domain


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Stephie said:


> reeeeka said:
> 
> 
> > how'd you get them to pose?
> ...


 8O i do that and my cat ignores me haha


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, yes, they are perfect posers  . Are they Burmese?


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful  

They are so cute, thanks for sharing!

Eva x


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I think I remember them being snow bengals? Not 100% positive. Anyways they should be in a catalogs, I'm sure they would sell alot of cat products


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Very cute.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

great pics! Beautiful kittys they all are!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

So cute!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

DesnBaby said:


> Oh, yes, they are perfect posers  . Are they Burmese?


Bengals.


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Awww what a perfect picture!  I love their eyes!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

lovely pic


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, yes, they are perfect posers  . Are they Burmese?
> ...


Yep bengals - one is a snow spot and the other a snow marble. I also have a brown spot but she took the opportunity to eat everyone else's dinner whilst they were distracted!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Do the babies have homes lined up? You said a while back that your mom wanted the brown spotted one -- was she serious? Or maybe you just decided to keep them after all...


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Do the babies have homes lined up? You said a while back that your mom wanted the brown spotted one -- was she serious? Or maybe you just decided to keep them after all...


Mum is definitely having Talula - she can't have her for another three weeks but she has already been out and bought her a new bed and toys! She keeps turning up at my house with chicken treats for her too but I make her share them out between all three.

I just lined up a home for Delilah (snow marble girly) after some serious soul searching on my part but I am very happy that it is the right kind of place with nice people. So that just leaves Toby....and as far as keeping him goes, well, the jury is still out on that!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

What was the soul-searching part, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't mind you asking at all. I'm finding the idea of parting with any of the kittens tremendously difficult. One going to my Mum is ok, she lives around the corner but they are ten weeks old now and I have them for another three weeks and frankly they are my little family by now. 

That said I already have three cats, work full time, live alone and I know that keeping two babies would put me over my limit. This is why when the right person came along for Delilah I agreed to sell her.

Now there is just Toby left and looking at things practically I think I can manage with four cats but ultimately I just want what is best for him - I will have to see if a nice family come out of the woodwork in the next few weeks.

....Just as a warning though - I am going to be unbearable when they have gone!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I can relate -- it must be so hard to raise them and then let them go. I know I could never be a breeder for that reason, and to see any that didn't make it would just be devastating. I'd pester all of my family to take them so that at least they would be close.  Do you think you're going to have another litter after this?


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

No I'm going to get Willow spayed as soon as she is healthy and strong again (she's looking a bit skinny at the moment after all that feeding of kittens). She is actually calling again but as I keep her indoors I'm not too worried about an unexpected pregnancy. 

I would love to have bred her again but what you say is so true - it's really hard parting with all the kittens and I'm not sure if you know but also very sadly there were five kittens in this litter and I lost two of them after just a few days and I was devastated. I'm far too soft to be cut out for the breeding game but I didn't realise that initially. At least I had this lovely time with the three beautiful pesky poooss cats


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Stephie, I understand perfectly. I hated to part with my babies, almost kept a little chocolate Siamese out of Precious last litter. In addition, to continue breeding it's necessary to give up the queen or stop breeding. You can't have an infinite number of cats in the house. I love my animals too much to give them up. Do what your heart tells you.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Stephie -- I didn't know that about your kittens, I'm sorry you had to lose two of them. A friend of mine is a breeder and she has had a very difficult time as of late. I can only imagine what that must feel like. It looks like you have taken wonderful care of those babies, and I bet that even though it has been difficult, you're already (or will be) thankful that you had the experience. It's a miracle.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to keep Toby  Definitely the last one though - Willow will be spayed and I will stay away from baby cats for a lonnnnnng while .....very very excited though


----------

